# Dumb door beep question



## Zeekar (Dec 10, 2008)

I recently bought an '08, and I've noticed that if I happen to open the door before I turn off the engine, then once I do turn off the engine the car beeps at me until I close the door (or turn the engine back on). If it started beeping as soon as I opened the door ("Hey, your engine is running, stupid!"), that would make sense, but it doesn't start until I turn it off. And there's nothing on the dash display to tell me why it's beeping.

Can anyone tell me the point of this alert? It's almost like a "you left the key in the ignition" warning, except of course the only "key" is the fob, and it's in my pocket.


----------



## christopherm (May 16, 2010)

I have the same problem and it is really annoying. The worst part is that if you turn off your car and sit for a second it won't do it. What's up with that?!


----------



## HD1974 (Nov 29, 2008)

The beep from the door can be killed by either closing the door or by pressing the button on the door frame (lower B pillar). That will stop the beep and lock the steering wheel.


----------



## cfinleyca (Jul 9, 2010)

I agree completely, this is the worst warning beep I have ever experienced. I even had a Nissan 200sx back in the day that talked the warnings to you. I just don't understand what this warning is all about. Do they really worry that I opened the door too quickly? How can closing a door with the car off (and it can be any door by the way) help? This also has a tendency to make us ignore real warnings. I hear that beep every day several times during the day. Does anyone know of a way to disable this warning. Not looking for "close the door" answers. I am looking for the "push and hold the ignition button, push the brake pedal 9 times, then turn the steering wheel left then right" kind of answer. Thanks again for all the wonderful people on here giving good and answers and sharing opinions. Great site!


----------

